
Show HN: Calla Chat - moron4hire
https://www.calla.chat
======
im_dario
Nice project! Just a little comment: "calla" is Spanish for "shut up". Not
sure if it was intended or not, but I find it quite hilarious.

~~~
moron4hire
Oh noooooooo.

I name my projects after plants. Calla is a type of lilly. And in English,
it's like "making a call".

Crap, that is not good.

~~~
im_dario
Don't worry, I think it's funny :) I don't think it's a problem.

